# Feeding raw ground turkey?



## Tarantu1aMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Is this a good idea,I'm trying to mix my tegus diet up some more an I'm not sure if I should cook this or leave it raw?


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jun 30, 2009)

i feed my tegus raw ground turkey


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 30, 2009)

All food should be raw.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jun 30, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> All food should be raw.



excluding egg whites. :-D


----------



## Tarantu1aMan (Jul 3, 2009)

K thx everyone !


----------



## LouDog760 (Jul 3, 2009)

He Dave whats the reasoning behind feeding raw? And whats bad bad about feeding cooked?


----------



## Tux (Jul 4, 2009)

A) Tegus don't eat cooked meat naturally and are perfectly designed to digest raw. B)cooking destroys some nutrients.


----------



## LouDog760 (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah those are some. Some people try and argue that feeding raw puts your Tegu at risk of getting sick.


----------



## Tux (Jul 4, 2009)

Some people still believe the world is flat. These people you see are what we call morons, the ill informed and the illogical. If feeding raw made tegus sick tegus would be extinct long ago and if they were to try and argue about weakened immune systems I would point them to pretty much every tegu owner whom is on this site. 

You don't cook a mouse before you feed a snake and you don't cook the turkey before you feed a tegu.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 4, 2009)

Tux thats so true lol


----------



## Golddrakken (Jul 4, 2009)

It is also very easy to mix-in supplements, etc. with the ground raw turkey...I form it into golf ball-sized portions and feed him with tongs (less mess). (I have a 39" Argentine B&W male).


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 4, 2009)

Golddrakken said:


> It is also very easy to mix-in supplements, etc. with the ground raw turkey...I form it into golf ball-sized portions and feed him with tongs (less mess).


Very good point. I mix in cod liver oil, calcium & vitamins; in a gallon freezer bag, squashed flat and frozen. I serve on a paper plate on the kitchen floor. They get the stuff everywhere!!


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 4, 2009)

My Tegu's staple diet has been (raw) ground turkey & one egg yolk with supplements mixed in...


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 4, 2009)

You should feed him rodents once or twice a week. All the nutrition they need is in the rodent. Turkey is just protein. Don't forget to mix in a little cod liver oil and calcium powder.


----------



## LouDog760 (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah I just like to make sure that what I am saying is right. I've notice that people tent to ignore the evidence and go with personal opinion on issues like this.


----------

